# Vibrating Rat? HELP!



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

So i noticed something very strange last night and just want to find out if this is normal.

Seun was sitting on my lap. I petted her head and shoulder area but when i got to the middle of her back her whole body vibrated (It was especially noticeable when looking at her ears). I did it it again and she vibrated again. This also happened when i stroked the sides of her back and back legs all the way to the base of her tail. This happened i would say 70% of the times i stroked her there.

I looked at her face and she was not bruxing or boggling. She did not squeak either or run away so i don't thing she is in pain or irritated when i do that.

Why is she doing this and why did I never notice?

I tried to search the treads for this but my internet hates me right now so sorry if this is a repeat of a previous topic.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay so she's in heat! (internet co-oppertaing at last!)


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Haha I worried about that for a while before I found a thread about it. I was worried that she was shaking in fear! Lol thankfully not


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I freaked out the first time my girls did that lol nothing to worry about


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, definitely in heat. Mine do all of that and then run around and hump one another. It's hilarious.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Five of my girls went into heat at the same time last week. I am totally investing in a cage cover.....holy smokes.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't remember seeing any of my girls doing this. How often do they go into heat?


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

CJMoore said:


> I don't remember seeing any of my girls doing this. How often do they go into heat?


I believe every four to five days or so? Please correct me if I am getting this confused!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I giggled. I think it's cute. One of my girls does it a lot more noticeably than the others. Little ear flutterers <3


----------

